# track builders



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

first post. was wanting to know who you would use to build turn key ho track any imfo would be appreciated thx Dawg


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Contact TKO @ http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/
I did not purchase a turnkey track but I have one of his and am impressed.


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

.I have a 4 lane tomy i built a few years ago banks elevation changes 87 footer but want new routed track looking for l configuration of 5x20 and 5x12 with banks crossovers fast and freeflowing about 120 to 150 foot is this something he can do thx again Dawg


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Contact TKO @ http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/
I did not purchase a turnkey track but I have one of his and am impressed.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

pm sent


----------

